# Speech and Language Therapy jobs



## Clare Hegarty

Hi everyone

I am hoping you could help.....

I am a Speech and Language therapist recently finished up working in Kuala Lumpur and I am hoping to relocate asap to Sinapore.

Can anyone advise me of where I can find vaccancy posts etc

Cheers

Clare


----------



## Sarah Moran

Clare Hegarty said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am hoping you could help.....
> 
> I am a Speech and Language therapist recently finished up working in Kuala Lumpur and I am hoping to relocate asap to Sinapore.
> 
> Can anyone advise me of where I can find vaccancy posts etc
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Clare


Hi Clare!

I noticed you posted this quite a while ago and wondered if you had any luck finding work? I am an Irish SLT, qualified in the UK but so far have not found any work so am looking at any country where I could find a job. Just wondering if you had any advice?!


----------



## Clare Hegarty

*Hi Sarah*



Sarah Moran said:


> Hi Clare!
> 
> I noticed you posted this quite a while ago and wondered if you had any luck finding work? I am an Irish SLT, qualified in the UK but so far have not found any work so am looking at any country where I could find a job. Just wondering if you had any advice?!


Hi Sarah

Yeah I have been working in Singapore almost 6 months. There is plenty of work at the minute! Just google search the names of some hospitals or private clinics and there should be some! Try speech matters??? Or Bumblebee??? i think thats the names of the clinics! Or Dynamics??? Hope this helps! If not drop me an email to [email protected] and I will give you more info

Clare


----------



## ptrlee

*Hallo*

Its not easy finding a job like you desire right now in singapore. Best way to find job in singapore is to such o google. Hope you will find some good opportunities. Wish you luck for future.
If you need any help regarding working visa to Singapore you can visit here - One - Visa dot com.


----------



## Maynard100

Sarah Moran said:


> Hi Clare!
> 
> I noticed you posted this quite a while ago and wondered if you had any luck finding work? I am an Irish SLT, qualified in the UK but so far have not found any work so am looking at any country where I could find a job. Just wondering if you had any advice?!




Hi Both

I know these posts are over a year old but I hope you're still around to answer my questions 

I'm looking to move abroad to work as a SLT, I was considering both Singapore and malaysia. Do you have any advice, ideas where to look etc?

May


----------



## christinet

Hi all,

I see that it is a while since anyone posted in this thread, but I am wondering has anyone any info on applying for jobs in Singapore? Where is the best place to get started in terms of looking for jobs?
I am hoping to move to Singapore for work. I am Irish, and have qualified from a UK university.

Clare also mentioned Malaysia. I didn't know they had speech therapists in Malaysia!! Anyone any info on this? I have family there so moving there would be great for me.

Any information greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rhianjones101

christinet said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I see that it is a while since anyone posted in this thread, but I am wondering has anyone any info on applying for jobs in Singapore? Where is the best place to get started in terms of looking for jobs?
> I am hoping to move to Singapore for work. I am Irish, and have qualified from a UK university.
> 
> Clare also mentioned Malaysia. I didn't know they had speech therapists in Malaysia!! Anyone any info on this? I have family there so moving there would be great for me.
> 
> Any information greatly appreciated!


Hi I know of an employer in singapore looking for a speech and language therapist! Get in touch


----------



## Rhianjones101

Maynard100 said:


> Hi Both
> 
> I know these posts are over a year old but I hope you're still around to answer my questions
> 
> I'm looking to move abroad to work as a SLT, I was considering both Singapore and malaysia. Do you have any advice, ideas where to look etc?
> 
> May


Hi I know a private clinic looking for a speech and language therapist in singapore get in touch


----------



## christinet

Rhianjones101 said:


> Hi I know of an employer in singapore looking for a speech and language therapist! Get in touch


Hi Rhian,

Is this employer still looking for someone? I have added you as a friend so I can send you my email address. Thanks!


----------



## Rhianjones101

christinet said:


> Hi Rhian,
> 
> Is this employer still looking for someone? I have added you as a friend so I can send you my email address. Thanks!


Yes he is  great! I'm moving out there on Wednesday  I'm new to all of this expat thing I'm not sure how you now can send me your email! Sorry!


----------



## Rhianjones101

Rhianjones101 said:


> Yes he is  great! I'm moving out there on Wednesday  I'm new to all of this expat thing I'm not sure how you now can send me your email! Sorry![/quote
> 
> If you know how pleas do so so I can get you in touch with my boss asap


----------



## christinet

Rhianjones101 said:


> Rhianjones101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is  great! I'm moving out there on Wednesday  I'm new to all of this expat thing I'm not sure how you now can send me your email! Sorry![/quote
> 
> If you know how pleas do so so I can get you in touch with my boss asap
> 
> 
> 
> Great news to hear you are moving out there! I think I need to post 5 messages before I can private message you so will do that first
Click to expand...


----------



## christinet

Ok, this is 5th post so hopefully you I will be able to send you a pm now!


----------



## Rhianjones101

christinet said:


> Rhianjones101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news to hear you are moving out there! I think I need to post 5 messages before I can private message you so will do that first
> 
> 
> 
> Haha i know im so exited!! My boss is great too  ok great as soon as you msg me! Or do i need to post five msgs too?
Click to expand...


----------



## christinet

Rhianjones101 said:


> christinet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha i know im so exited!! My boss is great too  ok great as soon as you msg me! Or do i need to post five msgs too?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure! I'll post my email address here then edit it out of post in a minute... think that will be quicker than waiting for the forum to approve all the posts!
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthesis

National University Hospital and Singapore General Hospital both have big speech and language rehabilitation teams, as does the Canossian school. I would suggest applying to them directly. If you are certified, getting a job will be easy.


----------



## sarah_rolo

*help!*

Hi all,

I was really looking for a job in Sydney but recently saw an advert on yourworldhealth for a job in Singapore! I thought it would be a good opportunity to go and work and travel all that side of the country. Does anyone know of any upcoming jobs or clinics that I can look up to send my CV too? I am specialist speech and language therapist and would ideally like to continue my specialist in Autism.

Any help/advice would be great!!

Many thanks,

Sarah


----------



## ajmilroy123

*SLT job opportunities in Singapore*

Hi there 

I know this feed is dated quite far back but I was wondering if anyone could give me some information about applying for jobs in Singapore. 

I am a newly qualified SLT and have been applying for jobs here but haven't had much luck. I know of people that have been able to work in Singapore as a NQP but I'm really confused about how to go about applying. 

If anyone could help that would be great! 

Thanks! 

Abby


----------



## cabquinto

*looking for work*

Hi, I'm a speech and language therapist from the Phillipines, looking for a work/job outside of our country, preferably within Asia. Can anyone recommend or help me to where I can send my CV?

Thanks so much and will very much appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## ausloz

Hi everyone,

Im new to this forum and another job hunter looking for work in Singapore! My boyfriend will be moving to Singapore in May and I am hopefully joining him. 
I've been looking for work on all the usual online channels but am wondering whether anyone knows anything about other potential vacancies??
I'm a new graduate.
Thanks in advance


----------



## simonsays

ausloz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im new to this forum and another job hunter looking for work in Singapore! My boyfriend will be moving to Singapore in May and I am hopefully joining him.
> I've been looking for work on all the usual online channels but am wondering whether anyone knows anything about other potential vacancies??
> I'm a new graduate.
> Thanks in advance


are you an SLT?


----------



## ausloz

Yes, sorry I should have mentioned I'm a new grad SLT looking for jobs that provide the required allied health professionals supervision


----------



## simonsays

new grads are tough finding jobs ... but if you come on a dependant pass you may skirt it, as allied health jobs don't pay a lot here...


----------



## ausloz

thanks for your reply.. i guess ill just have to keep plugging away at the computer and hoping for the best!


----------



## simonsays

in today's tightened immigration rules, you have a better chance if you come in as a dependent or try to get to some higher study program ...


----------



## ausloz

i didn't think it was possible to come as a dependent without being married?
Additionally, i'll want to be working to support myself/us


----------

